# Gun Show Price Check



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

What should a person be able to find a Ruger or Smith snubbie 357 or 38 for used? I'm talking about how much under new price. What we looked at today I really think I could beat just by going to the shop and laying out the green.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

With the intenet on most phones a price check thru Gunbroker.com is easy.

at least this will give you a guideline on pricing. you save on tax but add shipping and FFL fees.

YMMV 

John


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

We went to a gun show yesterday...nothing there that had interest me at all and everything is so well overpriced...even the ammos. I was very disappointed that the only thing we bought for me was a glass of coke. 

.


----------



## bcampbell (Nov 6, 2009)

Tucker said:


> We went to a gun show yesterday...nothing there that had interest me at all and everything is so well overpriced...even the ammos. I was very disappointed that the only thing we bought for me was a glass of coke.
> 
> .


I went to a gun show this weekend and was also disappointed. Everyone had the exact same inventory and the prices weren't good. I would add that the lowest price I saw for the new Ruger LCR was $419. That's pretty cheap. The used were not much under that, and some of them were in pretty bad shape. I would pick up a Ruger LCR for that (I am probably going to do this for summer carry).


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a wheelgun guy at heart and I used to get most of my revolvers used, at gunshows. I can't say the prices were amazing good, but I was able to find used revolvers, especially used Colts, more often at a gunshow than at any of the shops I frequented. The shops just didn't stock a lot of used revolvers. That has changed significantly in the past 3 or 4 years; the availability of used revolvers (and used handguns in general) has decreased (from what I see) here in Maryland and prices have increased more than what you would expect as a consequence of inflation. I guess people are holding on to what they have more than they used to. As you would expect, condition drives the price more than anything else.

I will say that the shop I used to buy from most often (now out of business) gave me a $20-$50 break on prices when I showed myself to be a regular customer. And you're right, most places will dicker some on the price when they see that long green on the table. Never hurts to ask, and it never hurts to be friendly

I use AuctionArms and Gunbroker as good real-world pricing guides, and check all the places I know of online, often. I just bought a 6-inch S&W 686 made in 1989, in excellent condition, for $395 plus the local fees. Stumbled over that one, I admit. Anyway, good luck in your quest.


----------

